

How we use Redis at Bump - rs
http://devblog.bu.mp/how-we-use-redis-at-bump

======
chopsueyar
I'm curious as to what hardware specs are used for these various cases.

How much RAM? How many instances per server? How many servers?

------
math
We also find Redis perfect in a whole range of scenarios.

I like Redis because it's simple enough that I feel I easily understand what's
going on (i.e. performance is predictable), yet powerful enough to do pretty
much everything I want.

From a productivity point of view, the only scenarios that come to mind in
which I've found myself thinking a relation database would be better are:

1\. Indices: In scenarios where you could use an index with a relational
database you need to create and manage this by hand in Redis. This takes time,
and increases application complexity.

2\. Transactions: They are far less flexible in Redis. Effectively you must
get/WATCH all your data before entering a MULTI/EXEC block for setting. I've
found organizing code for this can sometimes be very constraining. Of course
on the upside, Redis is forcing you to be efficient.

~~~
alnayyir
Half the time, simply having transactional behavior on the application side is
"enough" reliability for most.

App node goes down? Meh. If it's important, it'll get submitted again.

------
riffraff
I know redis is great, but I wondering what this

""" [persistence] This is something that every database has trouble with and
Redis is no exception. """

is supposed to mean. To me it seems that most databases deal with persistence
just fine.

------
magicseth
To read some previous discussion of this article, check here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2222431>

(We're still using Redis :-)

------
thechangelog
The author mentions always giving MongoDB its own server. Can anyone shed some
light on that?

~~~
SkyMarshal
For production apps, afaik that's always been a rule of thumb for any kind of
db, be it rdbms, nosql, etc.

------
chopsueyar
Cool use with BSON as mentioned in the article:

<http://bsonspec.org/>

~~~
true_religion
The problem with BSON is that the Python modules that implement it are
incredibly slow when it comes to nested dicts. In fact, if you nest too deeply
the BSON encoder will just seg fault.

~~~
chopsueyar
Thanks for the warning.

